

IBM Watson Language Translation and Speech Services – General Availability - pesenti
https://developer.ibm.com/watson/blog/2015/07/06/ibm-watson-language-translation-and-speech-services-general-availability/

======
xgarland
This is exciting news - great work! Look forward to seeing more smart people
collaborate around speech technology in the coming years.

------
picheny
Great news! A lot of improvements relative to the beta service!

